# amp help



## 08sentrase (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey so im running a kicker amp to a 12" polk and when both Left and right RCA cables are plugged in it wont hit as hard. I was wondering if i can run just left or just right because it seems to hit harder. any help? 

thanks


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

sure you can, just make sure you're not pushing your sub too hard, what kind of kicker amp is it?


----------

